# 2016 Nissan Titan XD Gas V8 Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​


> *The soul of country music can be felt in the streets of Nashville, Tennessee. It’s the type of rich heritage that Nissan is trying to capitalize on with the Cummins diesel engine in the new Titan XD, as the brand name alone gives the truck credibility in the same way that playing the Grand Ole Opry meant that you had made it in the country music business.*
> 
> But Nissan knows it can’t rely strictly on a brand name to sell its truck, because although the Cummins-powered Titan XD has garnered plenty of attention since it was launched in late 2015, it will only be a small part of the brand’s overall truck sales pie.
> 
> To help broaden the Titan XD’s appeal, Nissan has introduced a new 5.6-liter gasoline-powered V8 to the truck, and the company brought us to its headquarters in Middle Tennessee, just south of Nashville, to take a drive.


Read more about the 2016 Nissan Titan XD Gas V8 Review at AutoGuide.com.


----------

